# umm, ionno.



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I was just wondering, cuz I was wanting a lizard, or like a pacman.
I was just wondering...
What kind of lizard, or frog can I put into a 10 or 20 gallon tank?
just wondering.
I was thinking like a pacman for a 10 gallon tank.
I am not sure yet if a reptile is the right thing for me yet.
I am still thinking.
Any suggestions.
If I get a reptile, will I have to leave the heating lamp on all night, or can I just put in a heating rock, and will it keep the rock heated?
K thanks!
-Cole-


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I would get a pacman for your 10 gallon. I just got one and he rules!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

can more than one pacman be in a tank?
How big of a tank?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

pygo-phantom21 said:


> can more than one pacman be in a tank?
> How big of a tank?










only one per tank
and a 10g each 
they will attempt to eat eachother


----------

